# President Obama Celebrates the Fifth Anniversary of the Affordable Care Act



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

Along with many others, we have benefited from President Obama's Affordable Care Act.  http://www.politicususa.com/2015/03...s-embrace-reality-debunks-obamacare-lies.html




> _On the five-year anniversary of the Affordable Care Act, one thing couldn’t be clearer: This law is working, and in many ways, it’s working even better than anticipated.
> 
> __After five years of the Affordable Care Act, more than 16 million uninsured Americans have gained the security of health insurance – an achievement that has cut the ranks of the uninsured by nearly one third. These aren’t just numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Josiah (Mar 22, 2015)

What a great accomplishment. OK most of us would have preferred a single payer solution, but that wasn't going to happen. OK it's unduly complicated, it has lots of goodies for special interests, but that's the way bills are passed in this deeply divided country. Thank you Barack Obama for getting it done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

I agree Josiah, would have been a simpler road with single payer.  I thank the President for getting it done, but I wish he would take some actions to make it simpler.  At least my state has its own exchange, which helps a lot.  I wish the people on the phone end of the exchange and my Kaiser HMO would be schooled on what's going on and how to do things efficiently, seems like the customer gives the lessons sometimes.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 22, 2015)

I am one of the millions who have benefited greatly from passage of the Affordable Care Act.  I will always be grateful to President Obama for his wisdom, determination, and perseverance.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Josiah, would have been a simpler road with single payer.  I thank the President for getting it done, but I wish he would take some actions to make it simpler.  At least my state has its own exchange, which helps a lot.  I wish the people on the phone end of the exchange and my Kaiser HMO would be schooled on what's going on and how to do things efficiently, seems like the customer gives the lessons sometimes.



SB, I feel that ACA will be made simpler with time and I too have hopes of the single payer plan, this will only happen if Democrats are in the majority.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> SB, I feel that ACA will be made simpler with time and I too have hopes of the single payer plan, this will only happen if Democrats are in the majority.



It's not very complicated really, but the people behind the scenes need to get with the program, seems like a lot of incompetents taking care of the paperwork, etc.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

On this fifth anniversary of the law being signed, it's a good opportunity to review the false predictions and the facts of the law's first five years. Here's just a handful of Republican prediction failures:


Failed Prediction #1: Americans won’t enroll in the ACA […]
Failed Prediction #2: The ACA won’t meet its enrollment goals […]
Failed Prediction #3: Insurers will want no part of the ACA system […]
Failed Prediction #4: The economy will suffer terribly because of ‘Obamacare’ […]
Failed Prediction #5: Even if Americans enrolled, they won’t pay their premiums […]
Failed Prediction #6: Even if people pay their premiums, the flawed ACA structure will send premiums soaring […]
Failed Prediction #7: The ACA won’t reduce the uninsured rate because it will only help those who already have coverage […]
Failed Prediction #8: The ACA will lead to a “net loss” on overall coverage […]
Failed Prediction #9: The ACA will lead to higher deficits and a weaker fiscal footing for the nation […]
Failed Prediction #10: Americans will end up hating the coverage they receive through the ACA […]

In five years, Republicans have come up with nothing but fail in response to the law: no plan of their own, no recognition of reality, nothing but "no." That's worked for them, so far. But if the Supreme Court grants their fondest desire, and guts the law, fail isn't going to be an option anymore.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, Josiah!  Excellent post!!!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

The Real Test for the ACA will come sometime in June/July when the Supreme Court is due to release their ruling on the State Exchanges.  If they rule against the ACA, this whole house of cards will quickly collapse.  Given the makeup of this Court, I wouldn't be surprised if they throw this nations health care into chaos.  

But, that might not be a bad thing....as such a ruling would Finally get the attention of our people, and force our government to take a serious look at the SP systems that are working quite well in other nations.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 23, 2015)

Don M. said:


> The Real Test for the ACA will come sometime in June/July when the Supreme Court is due to release their ruling on the State Exchanges.  If they rule against the ACA, this whole house of cards will quickly collapse.  Given the makeup of this Court, I wouldn't be surprised if they throw this nations health care into chaos.
> 
> But, that might not be a bad thing....as such a ruling would Finally get the attention of our people, and force our government to take a serious look at the SP systems that are working quite well in other nations.



Your effort to find a bright side is an interesting speculation, but I'd be very surprised if after the dust settled a ground swell of support for a single payer solution would emerge. One other minor benefit from an ACA defeat would be a black eye for SCOTUS which would be with it for a long long time.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

If the Supreme Court can put something like Citizens United on the backs of the people of this nation, nothing they might do in the future would surprise me.  They are showing themselves to be just another band of Partisan types who seem to mirror our increasingly worthless Congress.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 23, 2015)

Obama Care 5 year anniversary. Urgent Care clinics popping up faster than Walmarts and 7 Elevens and you can be seen the same day and not 6 weeks later. 

And over 2 dozens new pages to the federal income tax return ie Form 8965. 5 year anniversary and first year of tax filings and penalties on their way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2015)




----------

